# How does LCR owners like their revolver



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

How do you guys like your LCR I had a chance to shoot one a few weeks ago and after a short hunt I finally found one and put it on layaway.:smt023


----------



## dolomite592 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been very happy with my LCR. I've taken it to the range about 10 times, shooting 100 rounds each time with different loads.

I've been happiest with 158gr. Federal or Winchester. For whatever reason, those Blazer 158gr. shoot like crap in the LCR.

The trigger pull, as you probably noticed, is beautiful. It's a really great gun to shoot overall. My only gripe is that finding a proper holster for it is a little difficult given its internal hammer spur. 

I'll be curious to see how you like owning it!

----
Reza


----------



## dodger02 (May 24, 2009)

Love it. Absolutely love it.

It's my first revolver. Feels terrific in my hand. Trigger is smooth as silk.

Can't say enough good things.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

The LCR is on my list, all I've read says good things.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I, too, just recently purchased a LCR. Finally got it to the range this past weekend. Trigger pull is excellent.....finest of any DA revolver i have shot. Acuracy is good enough for what the gun is intended for. 

Dolomite....I am having trouble with a holster that i like as well. But you can't beat the LCR for what it is intended to be


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

This is great to hear. I love the look and feel of the gun. It sounds like it's the real deal.


----------

